# old P4 pc OS install



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

as above, im trying to make use of my old p4 desktop pcs.
its too slow to run day-to-day stuff and my family PC is what they would use for the more heavy use.

i have 2 x Pentium 4 PCs:
1 Dell GX280 SFF, 1GB,80GB HDD
1 AsRock p4vm800, 2.4GHz, 1GB 80GB

im planning on setting these up purely for web browsing and maybe the occasional word document.
may use one to run backups also if possible.

can anyone recommend any OS or software to use?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Wikipedia: Lightweight Linux distributions


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Seeing how your looking for a OS, or experimenting. Try one of the regular Linux distros, but use a alternate Desktop Environment. XFCE desktop environment is easy on system resources, unlike KDE or Gnome

Xfce Desktop Environment


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

> Zorin OS is a multi-functional operating system designed specifically for Windows users who want to have easy and smooth access to Linux. It is based on Ubuntu which is the most popular desktop Linux operating system in the world.
> ...
> What are the minimum system requirements that I need to install Zorin OS?
> 
> ...


(Works great. It's on my keychain).


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

thanks. will defo look into Zorin OS


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

A_D said:


> thanks. will defo look into Zorin OS


Most of the linux distributions out there will perform fine on the hardware you have. I have an old laptop with less specs than you have indicated an I can get an acceptable level of performance from it. If it's only for testing, then you can load away. If you're going to use it for family to use, then you may want to consider replacing the HD's before installing. Just my $.02.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> (Works great. It's on my keychain).


is there an idiots guide to run this from my work usb?
(ie. want the OS to run when booted to it, but also access files when inserted in a PC already booted as a normal usb)


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Burn the Zorin OS .iso to a USB stick with UNetBootin. That's it, you're done. Now boot a computer from the USB stick.


----------

